
The future of UI is text - mijustin
http://partyline.rocks/blog/futureofui/
======
mijustin
I've been thinking a lot lately about the beauty and simplicity of the
command-line's design. It has a lot less dependencies and complexity.

Slack's command-line seems to have good discoverability and uptake:
[http://i.imgur.com/9UFHSAE.png](http://i.imgur.com/9UFHSAE.png)

------
fredrivett
I'm a big fan of Slacks giphy integration (who isn't?) and I've finally gotten
over my fear of the command line and been doing some git for the projects at
work. At the start the blank screen is the biggest scare, not knowing the
initial commands to get you around, but from then on it just gets better and
better, I couldn't see myself ever going to a UI version of git now. I totally
agree on the benefits of UI as text, but we'll need great ways to onboard
people like giphys simple /giphy command. That'll be the key for me.

